# 660 rhino what should I get for it?



## coalfieldslawn (Aug 15, 2015)

I've had a 660 yamaha rhino for awhile now and after last year's phone calls about small snow jobs I want to put it to work this year. I'm not sure what all I should get for it equipment wise. What do you all usually put on your side by sides to work with? The big question for sure is, what blade to run?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would look for one that's about 6 inches wider than your wheels so it covers at full angle


----------



## coalfieldslawn (Aug 15, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2025568 said:


> I would look for one that's about 6 inches wider than your wheels so it covers at full angle


Thanks for the advice!any brand that I should be looking into in particular?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

coalfieldslawn;2025569 said:


> Thanks for the advice!any brand that I should be looking into in particular?


I have a 60" Warn ProVantage Front mount on a Grizzly, Warn doesn't make a blade wider than 60" and will probably be to narrow for your Rhino.


----------



## doolin64 (Sep 1, 2009)

For a Rhino I'd go with a minimum of a 66" plow. I've owned Warn, Moose, KFI, Rocky Mountain Atv's brand. To me, KFI is the hands down best one out there. I felt they were the highest quality and thickest steel.


----------

